# Hawk took out my only rooster



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

All my girls were safe in the coop, but he wasn’t able to protect himself. The hawk went into a covered part where we keep our hay and got ahold of our rooster. Poor little guy was a good roo


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh I am so sorry. It must have been terrible.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Sorry to hear. Wish I could give you one of mine. I'll give you a little piece of advice that has helped me over the years in dealing with smaller hawks. We keep a few pigeons that free range around the place. The hawks will generally chase after them first and leave the chickens alone....unless it is a red-tailed chicken hawk! Those things are a nightmare once they start get a taste for your chickens.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I am sorry about your roo, I am fighting redtails and cooper's hawks.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Here I am fighting crows and brown eagles. At night we have spotted owls and ferral cats. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I do have a spare roo, this year's hatch. I feel bad for him as he is living in rooster jail because his daddy keeps trying to kill him. Flock dynamics suck. Anybody wants him, let me know.
He's large, black, 1/2 Cochin, 1/2 Brahma. Doesn't seem aggressive but not a pet, either. Anyone wants him, holler.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> All my girls were safe in the coop, but he wasn't able to protect himself. The hawk went into a covered part where we keep our hay and got ahold of our rooster. Poor little guy was a good roo


What kind of rooster was he?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

JML Farms said:


> Sorry to hear. Wish I could give you one of mine. I'll give you a little piece of advice that has helped me over the years in dealing with smaller hawks. We keep a few pigeons that free range around the place. The hawks will generally chase after them first and leave the chickens alone....unless it is a red-tailed chicken hawk! Those things are a nightmare once they start get a taste for your chickens.


We have a lot of wild birds and mourning doves around here but no pigeons. It's a red tail hawk that we have been spotting for several weeks. I was hoping my goose would detour the hawk away but no luck.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

alwaystj9 said:


> What kind of rooster was he?


He was a silky/Cochin mix that I hatched myself


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I know a silky breeder and she had a gorgeous splash silky and a paint silky to rehome. So we drove the 90 minutes to pick them up. We have the roosters in covered/fenced in area right now as the girls walk around outside so they can kind of check each other out from a safe distance


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

That sounds like an especially pretty mix, I have never had silkies. Again I am sorry you lost him.
I haven't had hawks go into my sheds & buildings. They go after mine in the pasture.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

alwaystj9 said:


> That sounds like an especially pretty mix, I have never had silkies. Again I am sorry you lost him.
> I haven't had hawks go into my sheds & buildings. They go after mine in the pasture.


A week ago we were outside and a hawk chased one of my chickens underneath the porch. The hawk actually went under the porch. I have never seen that before. It's either really ballsy or it's desperate


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. We have turkeys and chickens that for the most part stay in or near the pasture. We had one the other day go after a 2 day old kid. I am here to tell you had I not been out there I would not have believed it. But Otis was aware of the Predator and took him down mid flight. Yeah Otis got a steak that night. Do you have a LGD?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Wcd said:


> Sorry for your loss. We have turkeys and chickens that for the most part stay in or near the pasture. We had one the other day go after a 2 day old kid. I am here to tell you had I not been out there I would not have believed it. But Otis was aware of the Predator and took him down mid flight. Yeah Otis got a steak that night. Do you have a LGD?


No our property isn't completely fenced in so I can't have a dog outside constantly. Good boy Otis!!!! I had no idea either that a hawk would try to get a baby goat. That's crazy


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

I did not either until we lost one last year before we got our LGDS. Crazy you would swear he is totally passed out in the field during the day, yet he was fully aware of his area and the threat.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss  I am seriously considering jail time over a hawk at my house right now. He stalks the baby goats, even though they are big enough not to pack off now, he got in a fight with one of my does, she went after him but he did not back down until I threw a stick at him. Then last week my turkeys were going nuts and he was killing one of my silkies. I ran out barefoot and half naked and I saved the hen but all my poor chickens and cats are on lock down right now until hopefully the jerk moves along.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

AndersonRanch said:


> I am so sorry for your loss  I am seriously considering jail time over a hawk at my house right now. He stalks the baby goats, even though they are big enough not to pack off now, he got in a fight with one of my does, she went after him but he did not back down until I threw a stick at him. Then last week my turkeys were going nuts and he was killing one of my silkies. I ran out barefoot and half naked and I saved the hen but all my poor chickens and cats are on lock down right now until hopefully the jerk moves along.


Oh wow. None of us will tell if some how the hawks head just fell off


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’m so sorry, we had a hawk take out our favorite roo too. He got his girls to safety but died in the process. Gilderoy used to ride on my shoulder like a parrot he was so sweet and friendly...so I understand your loss. I got bird netting for plants and put it over their run to stop it from happening again and it’s worked great for the last 4 years. It’s inexpensive on amazon and comes in a lot of different sizes and it holds up to our weather.

RIP Gilderoy


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> I'm so sorry, we had a hawk take out our favorite roo too. He got his girls to safety but died in the process. Gilderoy used to ride on my shoulder like a parrot he was so sweet and friendly...so I understand your loss. I got bird netting for plants and put it over their run to stop it from happening again and it's worked great for the last 4 years. It's inexpensive on amazon and comes in a lot of different sizes and it holds up to our weather.
> 
> RIP Gilderoy


I'm so sorry


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Sorry about your rooster! We had our first hawk attack (that I know of) a few days ago and despite an over abundance of roosters, the hawk got my last copper Maran hen. This is a couple weeks after a coyote killed my lavender Orpington. I have 50+ chickens and am not really personally attached to each and every one like I am my larger livestock, but those two were favorites (especially the Orpington) so it just figures that those are the ones a predator would take! There were at least 6 roosters out there with them and obviously every one of them was completely useless!


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Oh wow. None of us will tell if some how the hawks head just fell off


And I would never say if that happened, just that I'm debating jail time  But we had a lot of hawks move in this year so no more free ranging until the squirrel population picks back up.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh wow! So sorry! We have a lot of hawks around here but no chickens anymore. But we have a tiny little chihuahua that could get taken. A couple years ago our neighbor lost a new puppy to a hawk. Raccoons got the last chickens about 2 years ago. But what we have to looks out for are coyotes. They try to get anything they can, dogs, cats, goats, you name it! I hate the things.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> We have a lot of wild birds and mourning doves around here but no pigeons. It's a red tail hawk that we have been spotting for several weeks. I was hoping my goose would detour the hawk away but no luck.


Yea, they've even killed our large muskovy ducks before. Crows are kinda their natural enemy....they will chase them away and make all kinds of noise when they see one. If there was some way to keep crows around, maybe they could help keep the hawk at bay. But, the crows can be a problem too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Just had a chicken hawk or a red tail go after my leg horn. He was able to fight him off and I scared him. Not fun, second attack in Georgia.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh thkse darned preditors..... why cant they just be vegetarian. I wont mind losing a pumpkin or 2


----------

